# A4 Jetta, how to replace glove box lock



## johnshenry (Jul 17, 2003)

I just replaced the glovebox door on my 99.5 A4 Jetta GLS with one from Impex. The replacement one didn't come with a lock (has the hole for one). My original door has one that is keyed with my ign, doors, etc. Anyone know how to remove the lock and install it the other one??


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: A4 Jetta, how to replace glove box lock (johnshenry)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1188044


----------

